# Dubia Roaches? Kitten Food?



## johneeey (Jul 10, 2012)

I have a colony of roaches left over from when i had bearded dragons to feed my turtle. After about the first 2 or 3 days of having my rb's i was like "lets try it". i tossed one in at a time and the little sucker kept climbing out. the crew (my rbp's) would just run from them at first and hide in the corner. after the roaches drowned , id leave them in there. they wouldnt eat while i was around. but id come back from the gym and NIIIIIICE !!! they were gone except for the wings.i try it again a few days later, but now i break the front legs and clip the wings toss em in and they can only swim in circles. the crew smashes as soon as i sit down and prepare the next one. the great news is i have a colony that will out grow the feeding of my crew, turtle, and cichlids.

Item 2 , Kitten food, i read another article that the fish had to be trained to eat. I used it primarily for the roach feeding(high in protein), hence the roaches are high in protein. (even by nature) at first the crew had to bite into smaller pieces . I think they grew a little cause now its just down whole. again i feed this to my turtle and cichlids. ill put a vid up of each feeding soon. is this good or bad?

I did a few feeder fish , but after reading i got a little spooked. Feeder fish will now be a rare occasion. Night crawlers, shrimp is also being fed.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

I've always done feeder fish (yes, I'm in the minority on this and please don't get me started on this issue..







), nightcrawlers/bloodworms, silversides, and smelt!...All of my piranha have grown to be healthy and aggressive!..


----------



## johneeey (Jul 10, 2012)

ever heard anything about cat food? kitten food to be exact . 5 bucks for 2 lbs, has up to 43% crude protein , Hikari carnivore 47 % 7 bucks for mere ounces.the price difference is insane.

the Dubia roaches are 36% protein . and pretty much self sustaining.

Feeders , is there a way you pick out your feeder fish. I do enjoy the chase, i have some monster goldfish out front.but theyd only eat abou 30 % id give the rest to my turtle.

do you chop up your worms?


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

I usually get my feeders from the LFS...and most of the time they do a good job at keeping the tanks clean and removing waste and other crap...I always check to see how they look physically before purchasing them...I would use smaller goldfish, not the real huge ones...You want to get the ones that the reds can finish off in one or two bites or possibly swallow whole...I've never heard of anyone using cat food or roaches as food, but there always exceptions to the rule and I have always kept an open mind in this beloved hobby of ours...and the worms, I don't chop up...I just throw them whole...Usually, the piranha will start from one end and kind of suck it in until it's gone!..similar to how we humans eat spaghetti!..


----------



## johneeey (Jul 10, 2012)

here they are smashin on some catfood.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Some pretty cool and funny stuff there, John!...I've never seen piranhas eat cat food but I'm not surprised as red bellies are known to have a voracious appetite and will eat just about anything!..


----------



## johneeey (Jul 10, 2012)

lol, yeah man , those are my little convicts in the first tank. theyre going to be my feeders. they breed like crazy, just not sure on there growth rate. i got them pretty much free at a garage sale. (only had to pay for the 20g tank, air bubbler, filter - 10 bucks) brought home about 40 of those guys , transferred to a new big tank, and BAM!!! fry from several nests in bout 5 days.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

johneeey said:


> lol, yeah man , those are my little convicts in the first tank. theyre going to be my feeders. they breed like crazy, just not sure on there growth rate. i got them pretty much free at a garage sale. (only had to pay for the 20g tank, air bubbler, filter - 10 bucks) brought home about 40 of those guys , transferred to a new big tank, and BAM!!! fry from several nests in bout 5 days.


Hell yes!..Breeding convicts is a very cost effective way when it comes to live food!..


----------

